# The Witcher-Serie: Vesemir-Darsteller steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Vesemir-Darsteller steht fest*

						Für die in der Produktion befindliche zweite Staffel der The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix wurde nun ein weiterer Schauspieler gecastet, der in die Rolle des erfahrenen Hexer-Mentoren Vesemir schlüpfen wird. Trotz der Hoffnung zahlreicher Fans handelt es sich dabei nicht um Mark Hamill.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Vesemir-Darsteller steht fest*


----------



## Mydgard (29. Februar 2020)

Gottseidank nicht Hamill ... der ist einfach kein besonders guter Schauspieler ... wäre er nicht mit Star Wars bekannt geworden, würde den wahrscheinlich niemand kennen ... siehe auch seine anderen Rollen ... davon ist fast nichts in irgendeiner Weise bekannt/erwähnenswert ...

Kim Bodna hingegen ist mir gut bekannt von all den schrägen/lustigen/Schwarzen Komödien aus Dänemark wie z.B. Pusher, In China essen sie Hunde 1+2 usw.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. März 2020)

Das Gesicht passt optisch und farblich schonmal mit den Spielen überein. 

Aber im Endeffekt bleiben die weiteren Hexer (wie hier Vesemir) neben Geralt eher unbedeutende Charactere. Sehr viele Folgen dürfte er eigentlich nicht bekommen. Aber bei dieser Serie kann man sich da ja nie sicher sein, da ja auch alle bisherigen Tissaia de Vries-Szenen zu 100% der Feder des Drehbuchautoren und nicht dem Original entstammen.

Bezüglich der schauspielerischen Leistung muss ich bis nächstes Jahr noch abwarten. Aber ehrlich gesagt, die Netflix-Serie ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber für mich ist die Rangfolge klar: Erzählerisch stehen die Bücher an erster Stelle, erst dann folgen die Spiele und die Serie. Und ich sage das als jemand der die Spiele vor den Büchern gespielt hat.


----------

